
Childhood Gender Dysphoria: An Endocrinologist's Evaluation of I Am Jazz - boneheadmed
http://www.thepublicdiscourse.com/2018/04/21220/
======
boneheadmed
"I Am Jazz contains both false information and very troubling omissions.
Children who are experiencing gender dysphoria will likely be harmed by this
book, as will children who do not have the condition."

